

Linux cellphone: OpenMoko Neo 1973 and Advanced dev kit finally for sale - dawie
http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/09/openmoko-neo-1973-and-advanced-dev-kit-finally-for-sale/

======
tuukkah
Earlier comments on OpenMoko sales here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=33163>

Longer article here: <http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS7355980470.html>

And a view to the community here: <http://www.openmoko.org/>

